# What is the club marked with an "A"



## lefecious

Buddy of mine got a set of Maxfli clubs. He said he has a pitching wedge and another club that he assumes is a sand wedge, but instead of having an "S" he says it has an "A" on it.

Anyone know what this means and if it really is a sand wedge or what?


----------



## thor

Aproach wedge?


----------



## 65nlovenit

Thor is correct, its another name for a GAP wedge, probably in the range of 52 degrees. Used primarily as a filler between the Pitching Wedge at 48 degrees and the Sand Wedge at 56 degrees.


----------



## 300Yards

Yep, 'tis an Approach/Gap wedge


----------

